# looking for trainer in south central pa



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi I am new and a newly German Shepherd owned. I am looking for a trainer in south central pa to help me with my girl. Any help would be great!!!!


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

Private or class setting and where do you want to travel? four schools to look at are:

http://www.bvtrainingcenter.com/ lewisbury/wellsville area
http://www.dandydogtraining.com/ in newville (near carlisle)
http://www.kayeames.com/ lancaster
http://www.ddtc.org/ harrisburg (I don't know this one personally, just know of it)

AVOID
http://www.dogsportstraining.net/ lancaster


----------

